# Biotodoma wavrini



## Marco7 (Jun 19, 2008)

Helle all,

I'm Marco from the netherlands, im 14 years old so my english isn't verry good 
The aquarium is my hobby for 2 years now, and my tank is 120cm*40cm*40cm.
Im gonna create a Orinoco tank, only thing i have to do is: buy more wood, sell the fish who are in it now (Trichogaster leeri), buy a group of Echinodorus magdalensis and buy the fish.
This are the fish who are going to be in:

20 Carnegiela marthae
2 Panaque maccus (L162)
6 Biotodoma wavrini
15 Corydoras aeneus

some pictures:



















zo now my question: Is there some here who has experience whith Biotodoma wavrini, cause it's not an verry much keepen fish here.

greets, Marco


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

C'mon Ruurd, where are you???

G'day *Marco7*,

First up, your english is very good. Better than our other Dutch regular here, *DutchDude*, a.k.a Ruurd. Your english is also a lot better than many of the yanks here, with thier barstadised version... :lol:

Ruurd doesn't keep Biotodoma, but he may be able to help you out. Also you should visit this forum. There are many European based members there, and they are very experienced.

You have a very nice looking tank. What filtration do you have in it? I only ask this becuase you plan on keeping some hatchetfish, and I know from experience that they don't like to much surface movement. If you are using a canister filter, I have found that if you face the return spray bar into the side of the tank it's attached to, it cuts down on the surface movement. The drawbacks are, lots of air bubbles in that end of the tank if the spraybar is at the surface, and little current pushing debris towards the intake located at the other end of the tank.

Possibly some other tetras you could think about are, Paracheirodon simulans (Green neon tetra) and Hemigrammus rhodostomus (Rummy-nose tetra), both come from the Orinoco drainage, mainly the Venezuelan Llanos.

I would also think of upping your number of L104 Panaque maccus to 5. Also look at adding some Otocinclus vittatus, they are good at keeping plants and driftwood clear of algea. I also like the look of Corydoras metae.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

> First up, your english is very good. Better than our other Dutch regular here, DutchDude, a.k.a Ruurd. Your english is also a lot better than many of the yanks here, with thier barstadised version...


?????We talk gooder and hour spelling is better. So  !


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

for tetras from the orinoco, got a bit of a list. been planning a biotope tank myself

Axelrodia riesei............................Ruby tetra 
Carnegiella strigata......................Marbled hatchetfish 
Characidium fasciatum.................Darter characin
Hemigrammus rhodostomus.........Rummi-nose tetra 
Hemiodus gracilis.........................Red hemiodus
Hyphessobrycon metae................Meta tetra
Hyphessobrycon sweglesi.............Red phantom tetra 
Myleus rubripinnis........................Redhook myleus
Nannostomus eques.....................Brown pencilfish
Nannostomus marilynae...............Greenstripe pencilfish
Paracheirodon axelrodi.................Cardinal tetra
Thoracocharax stellatus................Spotfin hatchetfish

as for catfish, this is a pretty complete list 
click here


----------



## Marco7 (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks for the tips!
But if i add more panaque maccus and otocinclus, my tank will be overpopulated.isn't it?
My filter capacity is 960 Liter per hour, my tank contains 200 Liter, so there is much current.

Obout the tetra's, is need some surface fish, cause the biotodoma and corydoras ar already on the bottom and in the middle, so it will be very bussy there.

BTW, this afternoon, i've bought 2 Panaque maccus, theyre very small, obout 5 cm.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

you might want to add those little otocinclus as well to keep the algea of the glass and plants. Panaque maccus will chew on the driftwood all night long but they are very poor in eating algea from anything besides the wood.


----------

